# Make mine a pint



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We have a fabulous doggy friendly gastro pub near to where we walk the dogs in the forest at delamere - the fishpool inn. It's the law that we go for at least a drink, if not lunch after a walk. 
They are having a comp with doggy pics in the pub, even stinky muddy dogs (& owners) are welcome, with a special area with a roaring fire and a log burner stove.
Here is my entry.....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can we vote for you?
What is the prize?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think you can - I was hoping the prize was a meal for four, or at least two, but when re-reading the email it is a goody bag for the dog! Oh well.... It's all about the taking part!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So where's Ralph,behind the bar serving himself ?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

All eyes on Ruby for the prize Good luck. They should have a new competition every week and you would surely have to go along and enter them all!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fantastic! Love it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Goosey said:


> So where's Ralph,behind the bar serving himself ?


Ha I wish .... Free gin for mummy!
Ralph was not far away.
I can do anything with ruby or dress her in whatever....
Ralph - he's a dogs dog!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think I have seen a funnier picture!! That is just precious. I give Ruby 1st place for sure!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww I love Ruby she's so darn cute😍


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

:laugh: oh that is such a great pose, you'll definitely win :first: with that and I'm sure they'll throw in a bonus gin for Mummy because Roobs is just so perfect. She suits that mulberry eh? My hair is a similar colour to Ruby's so I shall have to look for something in mulberry next time I'm retail therapying  Good luck!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> :laugh: oh that is such a great pose, you'll definitely win :first: with that and I'm sure they'll throw in a bonus gin for Mummy because Roobs is just so perfect. She suits that mulberry eh? My hair is a similar colour to Ruby's so I shall have to look for something in mulberry next time I'm retail therapying  Good luck!


If you can't find anything in that colour Marion just go with a mulberry handbag!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> All eyes on Ruby for the prize Good luck. They should have a new competition every week and you would surely have to go along and enter them all!


Pub competitions just have to be the best eh?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nanci said:


> I don't think I have seen a funnier picture!! That is just precious. I give Ruby 1st place for sure!!


Fingers crossed nanci - glad it made you smile - sending wishes to you I hope your doing ok? Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Aww I love Ruby she's so darn cute😍


Well hellllooon stranger! Thanks renee - how's things? All well at your end with Christine and Molly pocket?? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> :laugh: oh that is such a great pose, you'll definitely win :first: with that and I'm sure they'll throw in a bonus gin for Mummy because Roobs is just so perfect. She suits that mulberry eh? My hair is a similar colour to Ruby's so I shall have to look for something in mulberry next time I'm retail therapying  Good luck!


I will accept first prize graciously - with a double gin I hope!! 
She does look lovely in the mulberry (thanks Lola!) she had many admiring comments in the forest.
There was a mini daschund with a leg less blue equafleece on! He looked fab too 
Agree with Nicola - mulberry handbag!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Fantastic! Love it!


Barb, you'll have to get miss maggy photoshopped in the pub with your fab camera


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think she will have to win with that photo  I love it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That's a brilliant photo. I'm sure you'll be able to use it for other competitions some time in the future too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I think she will have to win with that photo  I love it


She's been looking at your posing pooches


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> That's a brilliant photo. I'm sure you'll be able to use it for other competitions some time in the future too


Ha your right dawn, ill see what's out there and get it copy written!


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Great photo x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I will accept first prize graciously - with a double gin I hope!!
> She does look lovely in the mulberry (thanks Lola!) she had many admiring comments in the forest.
> There was a mini daschund with a leg less blue equafleece on! He looked fab too
> Agree with Nicola - mulberry handbag!


Ha ha! Sounds like the 'old you' Tracey, _*legless and blue*_ :devil:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! Sounds like the 'old you' Tracey, _*legless and blue*_ :devil:


Haha that's good mazzapoo!! 
When it comes to the old me, I'll always be legless and blue!! Xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tinman said:


> She's been looking at your posing pooches


I rather suspect Molly would have been up on that table looking for something to steal


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I rather suspect Molly would have been up on that table looking for something to steal


There is a big jar of doggy treats on the bar very close by!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

That is fantastic!!! I love that you have a dog-friendly pub. We don't have those here and makes it hard to go out with a pup in tow.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tinman said:


> We have a fabulous doggy friendly gastro pub near to where we walk the dogs in the forest at delamere - the fishpool inn. It's the law that we go for at least a drink, if not lunch after a walk.
> They are having a comp with doggy pics in the pub, even stinky muddy dogs (& owners) are welcome, with a special area with a roaring fire and a log burner stove.
> Here is my entry.....


Please note voting is open until Friday 13th may.
She's made it through to 4 finalists. 
My entry was an early one & I see it's been copied!! 
Please vote with the following link.......
https://www.facebook.com/TheFishpoolInn

And if possible share on your own Facebook pages - thank you for your support


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I am very jealous that you have such a lovely pub on your walkies and thoroughly support the "law". Increasingly hard to find an open pub in Norfolk


----------

